# Refurb R-4511, $480 SHIPPED



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

RIDGID R4511 Granite Top 10" Table Saw Heavy Duty chip - eBay (item 350384261645 end time Sep-09-10 05:48:56 PDT) , These are refurbished, but still seems to be a great price on a really good tablesaw, I,d overinsure the shippin though or p/u in S.C.,Tommy


----------

